# Wireless G on Zippered HDVR2?



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

Is it possible? Would like to know before I get 802.11b adapters. Thanks.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

AFAIK, there are no 802.11g drivers for the DirecTiVos. To get 802.11g, you need to use a wired USB adapter and a bridge.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> To get 802.11g, you need to use a wired USB adapter and a bridge.


Instead of a "bridge," you could hack a WRT54G/GS and use that. More info here. I couldn't find a version 4 of the WRT54G Saturday, so I just picked up a WRT54GS instead (still cheaper than an ethernet bridge or "gaming adapter"). I now have a WRT54G and a WRT54GS working as ethernet bridges.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Instead of a "bridge," you could hack a WRT54G/GS and use that. More info here. I couldn't find a version 4 of the WRT54G Saturday, so I just picked up a WRT54GS instead (still cheaper than an ethernet bridge or "gaming adapter"). I now have a WRT54G and a WRT54GS working as ethernet bridges.


Just deals sells the Netgear WGE101 802.11g bridge for $39.95 with free shipping. I'm prettu sure this is cheaper than most anywhere for the WRT54G and a whole lot easier to setup.

After checking, they currently don't have any in stock.


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm already using a WRT54G v2 with hyperwrt + tofu 12. Since the OP I've read about all the complicated setups several of you have tried and I see that I have to go wired from the DTivo to a bridge to a WAP that's not connect to the intenet just to tie them all together. I'm new to the tivo hacking thing, just zippered my first refurb and if all is successful, I'll add space, zipper and connect the other two DTivo's in the house. It's tricky stuff for sure.


----------



## dspyder (Jan 11, 2005)

Just to clarify.... when using the WRT54G with the open firmware in bridge mode.... you still have to have the usb->ethernet adapter first, right? The wrt54g has no USB port if I recall.

I can't find a supported adapter locally anywhere! But I do have a wrt lying around... I assume any supported USB ethernet adapter will work with any bridge?

Thanks,
--D


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes that is correct. I just picked up another FA120 from Amazon for like $24.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

dspyder said:


> Just to clarify.... when using the WRT54G with the open firmware in bridge mode.... you still have to have the usb->ethernet adapter first, right? The wrt54g has no USB port if I recall.
> 
> I can't find a supported adapter locally anywhere! But I do have a wrt lying around... I assume any supported USB ethernet adapter will work with any bridge?
> 
> ...


as starbiker reported, it most certainly will. Got my WRT setup this past weekend. Found just 1 WRT at Fry's that would accept the hacked firmware.


----------



## TechniKal (Jan 21, 2006)

I've had great luck so far with the Zyxel P330w. It's a wireless router, but supports bridge mode with its native firmware. It aslo support WPA security when in bridge mode, which a lot of the gaming adaptors don't seem to do. And, you can connect up to 4 devices to the bridge if you have more than one device that needs access to the network.

It's $50 at Compusa.

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=329138&pfp=BROWSE


----------

